# Considering Hopping but a few questions first



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

I currently have a 922 and a 622. My 922 has the OTA module allowing me to record 4 channels at a time.

How buggy is the Hopper? Can I depend on my recordings being recorded and available? My 922 is still a little buggy and I tend to lose some of my recordings. Should I wait a little longer before upgrading to the Hopper and let some of the existing issues be resolved?

With the 922+OTA I still have some occasional timer conflicts but I am of the belief that the Hopper will solve this with the new prime time recording feature. From my reading it sounds like I will be able to record primetime for ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX plus two additional channels, is that correct?

It is my understanding that the primetime recordings are stored in a reserved short term buffer on the disk. Can the recorded programs be moved to a more permanent area on the disk? How and can some programs be automatically moved without using an additional tuner or does it require a manual action to move the recordings to the permanent area?

Can I get two Hoppers to replace the 922 and 622 and if so, what will the monthly cost be in comparison? What would be the monthly cost for the Hopper plus Joey? What are the one-time upgrade fees?

Is it true that with two Hoppers you have six tuners and the recorded programs from both Hoppers can be viewed from either of the two Hoppers?

Using an external hard drive will I be able to transfer my recordings from the 922 to the Hopper or should I plan on losing the existing recordings?

Is there any way to transfer timer events from the 922 to the Hopper or will I have to reenter all of timer events?

I have a universal programmable remote, URC’s MX-850. Will the same programming used for the 922 work with the Hopper or will I need to reprogram the remote?

Does the Hopper have full support for DLNA?

Any word on when OTA will be available?

One of my TV's is not an HD TV. Will I be able to connect it to the Hopper? Joey? Or will I need to purchase a new TV? What types of connectors for the TV does the Hopper and Joey support?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

See between lines 


HotRod19579 said:


> I currently have a 922 and a 622. My 922 has the OTA module allowing me to record 4 channels at a time.
> 
> How buggy is the Hopper?
> *Still buggy - you'll need to read the forum.*
> ...


You should read more, definitely. Practically all my answers does discussed here many times.
Also look EKB at http://www.dishuser.org/hopper.php


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Hopper has HDMI, component and rca jacks, Joey had HDMI and rca. Neither has coax.

Fees, 1st Hopper gets the Whole Home fee $10, each Hopper/Joey after is $7 each.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Friendly moderator warning to please stay on-topic and don't bring unrelated disputes into this thread. Thanks in advance._


----------



## rtstephn (Feb 11, 2006)

I came from Dtv and was using their HR24 whole home DVR for several years. I've been using the H/J on Dish for about 6 weeks. I love the H. It's a superior DRV, IMO, compared to the HR24 from Dtv. The one big issue, and really the only issue I've had, has been the H gets very very hot, especially on the right side of the unit. This seemed to result in freezing of the H and strange OnDemand and BlockBuster behavior (especially if I left live TV paused for any length of time while recording another show concurrently). About three weeks ago I placed the H on top of a Lego stand, about 2 inches up from the cabinet, and all freezing and weird BlockBuster and OnDemand behavior stopped. Now that the heating issue seems to be "solved", it's really a fantastic DVR.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

In my experience, there have been some minor snafus with the Hopper during some firmware releases. But major operations (recording, playback) have been mostly trouble-free. I have not lost a recording yet. 

Please be aware the OTA tuner module is a single-tuner only.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sregener said:


> In my experience, there have been some minor snafus with the Hopper during some firmware releases. But major operations (recording, playback) have been mostly trouble-free. I have not lost a recording yet.
> 
> *Please be aware the OTA tuner module is a single-tuner only.*


Do you mean 'soon-will-be' ? Or you have real one ?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The one coming soon is a USB tuner, so it's almost definitely a single tuner.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm well aware of coming OTA tuner and its support.
Just found sregener sounds as having it.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, for Pete's sake, P Smith, the specifications for the upcoming tuner have been widely available for months now (wish I could say the same for the product.) I suppose the delay could be because Dish heard the outcry against a single-tuner product and went back to redesign it as a two-tuner one (pretty please?) but for someone considering switching to the Hopper, they need to know that a 2-tuner option is not currently in the offing.


----------

